# My Journey



## New Instructor (Nov 27, 2017)

Hi everyone. I'm new here. My Martial Arts  started when I was a freshman in high school. I took Wu Shu kungfu in a small town in Lake Jackson Tx. Do to some unfortunate events I had to stop. I took one semester of Karate at Alvin Community college as an elective. Then I moved to Knoxville TN. I started Taekwondo in the Kumdo system. As I was training for national competition, I had a massive heart attack. I was a blue belt at the time. This was March 29th of 2000. Fast forward 8 years. Dec. 24th of 2008 I had a heart transplant... Yes, a heart transplant... In July of 2010 having moved back to TX. I started learning ITF Taekwondo. Now I am a 2nd degree preparing for my 3rd degree.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 27, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk! Congratulations on not letting your medical challenges prevent you from training.


----------



## Kenposcholar (Nov 27, 2017)

Glad to have you with us! What kind of competition were you preparing for?


----------



## New Instructor (Nov 27, 2017)

Kenposcholar said:


> Glad to have you with us! What kind of competition were you preparing for?


National Taekwondo competition. Poomsae and Sparring.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 27, 2017)

Welcome to Martial Talk! That's an impressive display of persistence, but don't you think you're showing off a bit? 

Seriously, good job keeping moving on something you want, in spite of it all. And seriously, welcome. You'll find a diverse group here. Some of us have been at martial arts since we were kids. Some of us started later in life. Some folks here have also dealt with some serious medical issues and kept going, and some of us (like me) have lesser issues we like to whine about. I hope you like it here.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 27, 2017)

Welcome to MT.  Looking forward to your input.  You have certainly overcome big issues.


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 27, 2017)

Welcome sir. Stay vigilant and keep working. I pray your health continues to improve.


----------



## New Instructor (Nov 27, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Welcome to Martial Talk! That's an impressive display of persistence, but don't you think you're showing off a bit?
> 
> Seriously, good job keeping moving on something you want, in spite of it all. And seriously, welcome. You'll find a diverse group here. Some of us have been at martial arts since we were kids. Some of us started later in life. Some folks here have also dealt with some serious medical issues and kept going, and some of us (like me) have lesser issues we like to whine about. I hope you like it here.


Not showing off at all. Just trying to be an encouragement to someone who my think that life is over after Transplant.


----------



## New Instructor (Nov 27, 2017)

New Instructor said:


> National Taekwondo competition. Poomsae and Sparring.



  The morning if the 29th I was aatually practicing for the tournament and had a massive heart attack that day.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 28, 2017)

New Instructor said:


> Not showing off at all. Just trying to be an encouragement to someone who my think that life is over after Transplant.


That’s why I put the big grin in there. It is inspiring, and not just to those who’ve had a transplant.


----------



## New Instructor (Nov 28, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> That’s why I put the big grin in there. It is inspiring, and not just to those who’ve had a transplant.



      Thank you Sir.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 28, 2017)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Steve (Nov 28, 2017)

Wow.   Welcome.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 28, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 28, 2017)

New Instructor said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new here. My Martial Arts  started when I was a freshman in high school. I took Wu Shu kungfu in a small town in Lake Jackson Tx. Do to some unfortunate events I had to stop. I took one semester of Karate at Alvin Community college as an elective. Then I moved to Knoxville TN. I started Taekwondo in the Kumdo system. As I was training for national competition, I had a massive heart attack. I was a blue belt at the time. This was March 29th of 2000. Fast forward 8 years. Dec. 24th of 2008 I had a heart transplant... Yes, a heart transplant... In July of 2010 having moved back to TX. I started learning ITF Taekwondo. Now I am a 2nd degree preparing for my 3rd degree.


Well now that is a bit of a motivational speech.  Well done sir, glad you are still around and able to join us.

I will keep you in mind for inspiration the next time I feel like the world is conspiring against me.


----------



## Buka (Nov 28, 2017)

Welcome to MarialTalk, bro. So glad you made it through all you have.


----------



## donald1 (Nov 29, 2017)

Hello!


----------



## Tames D (Nov 29, 2017)

Welcome


----------

